# Budgie Owners/ other Bird lovers



## Lyonfish (Mar 26, 2013)

Almost 3 years ago I asked my parents for a pet that could just be mine, we had other pets in the past but they were family pets. My dad suggested I get a budgie and so I got my little bird who I named Mouse. She was a diluted blue gal, she was grumpy and would hop onto my finger just to bite me. Eventually she started to like me and I would sit with her and watch tv. She was smart too, I taught her how to grab a tiny toy basketball with her foot and beak and also the names of a few colors (if I held out green, red, blue sticks then said red she could pick out the red one). Last summer, after having her for two years I decided it would be good if I got a second bird. I got a green diluted clear wing budgie who I named Monday. Monday was quarantined for 40 days then I put them together and the three of us were like peas in a pod. Unfortunately in November Mouse got sick out of no where and died. So now it's just Monday and I. But Monday has become a wonderful little guy and it very sweet and funny. Anyone else love budgies? Or just birds in general, my dad had two cockatiels when I was growing up and they were great.


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

I have hand raised countless orphaned/sick/injured domestic and wild birds. I had a cockateil named Sweety and she lived to be 18 and a 1/2 years old.

I absoloutely adore budgies and own 200 of them. I have both pet and show birds. I recently had to adopt a young violet budgie chick that I bred because she was a runt and was constantly bullied in the aviary. Her name is Peggy and is doing much better now.She is naturally very tame and nothing really phases her.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

My mom has a cockatiel my dad taught to sound like a turkey.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi there! I'm sorry for your loss with Mouse, it sounded like she had a wonderful life. 

I got into budgies just last year and haven't even gotten to a whole year with them. We have four right now but we started out with two. Over the summer we built them a huge cage and couldn't resisted buying another two.  There really is never a boring day with them.


----------



## Jams (Mar 27, 2013)

I love my budgies we got them when they were little but failed at taming them. We actually made progress until we went on vacation for a week and forgot everything. However I still love them!


----------



## Jams (Mar 27, 2013)

I mean they forgot everything!


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

I used to own budgies but am getting a cockatiel soon. I'm impatiently awaiting the owner's call. XD He's a 2 yr old, cage aggressive, BEAUTIFUL pied. :3


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

D'awww I love budgies...I owned one when I was a kid...very tame little guy that always sat on my shoulder and nibbled on my earrings lol...We never kept his wings clipped and sadly one day while I had him out he flew out the door as my parents were coming in and never returned 
Sorry for your loss...


----------



## Lyonfish (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks. Monday had been hopping on to my shoulder all on his own :') I'm so proud! I think it's just because he likes to see his reflection in my phone though XD


----------



## crochetmenot (Apr 4, 2013)

I bought my first budgie late 2012! He's absolutely adorable. ^^ He acts like the annoying little brother my Cockatiel never wanted. Haha.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i want a bird but my parents dont like cleaning the bird cage. so far ive had turkeys,chickens,ducks,pigeons, and sparrows. i am a BIRD WATCHER. I LOVE HELPING THE ENVIRONMENT. i was planning on releasing the turkeys but had to sell them because i ran out of time. we are still building/have a pond that attracts much wildlife. we have been planting fruiting trees, nut bearing trees, and flowering nectar plants.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

I've always thought there's something very special about birds  I had two canaries when I was younger and they were so close, I think they must have been in love. They were always together, and if they ever became separated they would call for each other.


----------



## jag14 (Sep 23, 2012)

My husband has 2 parakeets, a blue named Pretty Bird and a yellow one named Sunny. Not much imagination in names, but that is what they are. They live in cages next to each other. He wants to put them together in one big cage but I don't know enough about birds to know if that is a good idea. The two are not tame, we both work and never really took the time to train them. They have him trained to change their water, turn off the light, turn down the tv and cover them for the night by the way they sound. He says he understands anyway and they do shut up when he has done what he thinks they want. My mom has a sun conure that you can hear all the way out the street and driveway. Mom calls her Pretty Girl, I call her Doorbell and KFP-Kentucky Fried Parrot.


----------

